# papers: awful or extra awful?



## veil (May 12, 2010)

second question:
leaving your imaginary client assessment til the night before it's due: stupid or extra stupid?

third question:
how many people here are in the mental health field, either actively practicing or working on a degree? i'm working on my lmhc* and i feel like i've seen other people say they're social workers or mention something else mental healthy related. 


i'm curious, because if there's a lot of folks doing so here i'm going to declare FFAs and BHMs a separate and morally superior race.

i haven't slept in, uhhhhhh, two days, can you tell? 



*did you know that <s></s> will not make a strikethrough on this forum? so i cannot make a license to kill joke?!? what fresh hell is this?!?!?! weeee punctuation party ?!.,:&()"[/]


----------



## Zowie (May 12, 2010)

Oh my, you make me sound completely balanced. I'm actually not that bad off, I'm just disorganized.

But you should really get some sleep. You'll work faster aftewards.

And I'm not in a mental health field. But I think WarWagon is? And someone else. But I can't remember who.


----------



## Paquito (May 12, 2010)

veil said:


> second question:
> leaving your imaginary client assessment til the night before it's due: stupid or extra stupid?
> 
> third question:
> ...



I'm gonna need you to calm down and get about a week of sleep. Besides, I already claimed BHM/FFA as the superior race, so you can jot that off your list of things to do.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 12, 2010)

Mmm tacos. That sounds more delicious than this 7-11 hot dog that I've been eating for the past hour. 

I work in the mental health field...I always wrote my assessments the night before they were due. Unfortunately, it was impossible to make shit up because the instructors had worked at our clinical facilities for years and knew all of the clients. 

Also, sleeping is overrated.


----------



## Zowie (May 12, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Mmm tacos. That sounds more delicious than this 7-11 hot dog that I've been eating for the past hour.



How do you eat a hotdog for a whole hour? That's amazing.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 12, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> How do you eat a hotdog for a whole hour? That's amazing.



It's big. LOL


----------



## Zowie (May 12, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> It's big. LOL



Oh my. I need to sample these American hotdogs.


----------



## warwagon86 (May 13, 2010)

lol the crude jokes that went thorugh my mind hahahaha

anyhow papers suck - im writing one now only got 1000 words to go on institutionilsed racism in the police in the UK.

not exciting to be fair


----------



## Melian (May 13, 2010)

veil said:


> second question:
> leaving your imaginary client assessment til the night before it's due: stupid or extra stupid?
> 
> third question:
> ...



Q1. Extra stupid.
Q2. _Understandably _stupid.
Q3. I'm a molecular biologist, but work in a psyc facility and have a psyc mandate. You could also consider me part of the department of patient-insulting


----------



## RobitusinZ (May 13, 2010)

Where's the option for "water pipe"?


----------



## Jes (May 13, 2010)

haha. I just laughed.

and here's the horrible part -- I'm working on a user guide for something I don't really understand! So I'm writing a paper, for work! It never ends. IT NEVER ENDS. So while I'm getting paid for it (it's at work), I could also get fired over it!

TACOS!


----------



## seasuperchub84 (May 13, 2010)

I am actually starting my Bachelors in Psychology, but I have written many papers previously. Its always horrible trying to get them started. Good luck with your assessments! I am most likely going to go back for my master's after my bachelors, I really enjoy psychology.


----------



## veil (May 13, 2010)

RobitusinZ said:


> Where's the option for "water pipe"?



that option was not available until this very moment.


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (May 13, 2010)




----------



## WillSpark (May 14, 2010)

I NOW DECLARE THIS A TACO THREAD! 

The food you friggin perverts...


----------



## JenFromOC (May 14, 2010)

Holy shit...I am definitely eating tacos tomorrow.


----------



## veil (May 14, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Oh my, you make me sound completely balanced. I'm actually not that bad off, I'm just disorganized.
> 
> But you should really get some sleep. You'll work faster aftewards.



my disorganization was cumulative: being very slightly late starting paper A, made me not start on paper B, then my mom had emergency surgery C, then i had migraine D for twelve hours, so by the time i started on B all i could write was F U.



free2beme04 said:


> I'm gonna need you to calm down and get about a week of sleep. Besides, I already claimed BHM/FFA as the superior race, so you can jot that off your list of things to do.



YAY I got like ten hours last night, which is like a week to me. does this means BHM/FFAs are metahumans now?



Melian said:


> Q1. Extra stupid.
> Q2. _Understandably _stupid.
> Q3. I'm a molecular biologist, but work in a psyc facility and have a psyc mandate. You could also consider me part of the department of patient-insulting



OUUUUCH... wait, that actually sounds really interesting. what do you do with molecules related to psychology?



JenFromOC said:


> Holy shit...I am definitely eating tacos tomorrow.



this, i believe, is the message we all need to take home. wherever we are, whatever we are doing, whoever we are with, we all need to remember to make eating tacos a regular part of our lives. it doesn't matter what kind of tacos we like: plain, taco bell tacos that are barely food, or fancy, gourmet reinterpretations of the taco mythos presented in an edible narrative. we must all embrace the taco, and appreciate all the mighty taco has done for us.

thank you for joining me here, for my salute to tacos.


----------



## RobitusinZ (May 14, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Holy shit...I am definitely eating tacos tomorrow.



I've been seeing this taco thing around a lot...is "taco" like fat people code for weed? I'm wondering, just so I'm not surprised...


----------



## Melian (May 14, 2010)

veil said:


> OUUUUCH... wait, that actually sounds really interesting. what do you do with molecules related to psychology?



Epigenomics of psychosis. I'd send you a PMID, but none of my pubs are related to the huge thesis project....yet. LOL.


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 14, 2010)

Papers such as _The New York Times_ are definitely not stupid but can be used to wrap tacos.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 15, 2010)

RobitusinZ said:


> I've been seeing this taco thing around a lot...is "taco" like fat people code for weed? I'm wondering, just so I'm not surprised...



Wow....I hope so. Cuz that would be way better than an actual taco.


----------



## escapist (May 15, 2010)

yeah cause when I ready the Topic all I could think of was Rolling papers, and how can those be awful?


----------

